# Q-link anyone?



## JorgeGomez (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello Golfers,

A friend of mine give me a q-link pendant. I really like his design.
Does anyone have a review of q-link products?

Great Golfing!


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 24, 2012)

JorgeGomez said:



			Hello Golfers,

A friend of mine give me a q-link pendant. I really like his design.
Does anyone have a review of q-link products?

Great Golfing!
		
Click to expand...

Ive got one of the original Q link pendants and have worn it now for around 5 or 6 years. They were very popular at my workplace. Work colleagues swore by them. Our job is employee benefits related and can be a bit hetic and stressfull at times.

On the back of a stress test we did and me comming out 2nd most stressed out of a salesforce of about 100, I made a purchase.  

The change I noticed was more work related than golf related. But if it had an effect at work it must have had an effect not at work (if you get my drift).

I continue to wear it and like it as a pendant (same as you) as much as the the percieved effect it has. Placebo? Possibly.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 24, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Ive got one of the original Q link pendants and have worn it now for around 5 or 6 years. They were very popular at my workplace. Work colleagues swore by them. Our job is employee benefits related and can be a bit hetic and stressfull at times.

On the back of a stress test we did and me comming out 2nd most stressed out of a salesforce of about 100, I made a purchase.  

The change I noticed was more work related than golf related. But if it had an effect at work it must have had an effect not at work (if you get my drift).

I continue to wear it and like it as a pendant (same as you) as much as the the percieved effect it has. Placebo? Possibly.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly? Nah, definitely. The science underlying it is laughably absurd and there is more than adequate proof now that these devices confer no benefit over a rubber bracelet or non-magic pendant. 

If you were 2nd most stressed out of 100, you were probably at one end of a cycle of stress after which it was likely you would return to more normal levels as the cycle took its natural course. In other words, you were probably always going to get better anyway, whether you wore a Q Link, went to church or had a lucky rabbit's foot.


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 24, 2012)

I've got some magic beans if anyone wants some, mind you they won't be cheap


----------

